# Women's Clothing...



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

The girl hates the look of jerseys.

She's riding the AIDS Life Cycle in a few months. 

I need Christmas presents for her and her sister. 

I'm thinking along the lines of the tank top type stuff @ http://www.sheilamoon.com/. 

I KNOW there was another company that made female clothing like that, but the name is completely beyond me for some reason. 

Anyone know the name of that company? Or any other ideas?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Team Estrogen has a good clothing selection.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Team Estrogen has a good clothing selection.


Oh my gosh.

You just wiped out 3/4ths of my Xmas shopping list in one shot.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

TE rocks. They have great customer service, too. I don't like most jerseys either. I like some of Shebeest's stuff. My favorite top is Terry Bicycle's Euro tank. They have a great selection of women's clothing, too, some of which TE carries.


----------

